# WorldMark - What time does online booking open?



## rsteenblik (Jul 10, 2012)

At what time in the morning does the online booking system open for WorldMark owners?  Is it 6:00 am?  I have a reservation that I am trying to make tomorrow (13 months out).  Thanks for helping a new owner.

Best,
Rob


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 10, 2012)

rsteenblik said:


> At what time in the morning does the on line booking system open for WorldMark owners? Is it 6:00 am? I have a reservation that I am trying to make tomorrow (13 months out). Thanks for helping a new owner.
> 
> Best,
> Rob


 

6 AM PST - However if anything goes wrong and you have to call in I believe the phone are not open until 8:00 AM PST


I had mine cued up at 6:00 this morning to just push Book IT as the clock rolled over from 5:59:59


----------



## herindoors911 (Jul 10, 2012)

You get up at 6.00 am?


----------



## rsteenblik (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks - I will be ready tomorrow.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> 6 AM PST - However if anything goes wrong and you have to call in I believe the phone are not open until 8:00 AM PST



This really irkes me. DVC does a similar thing with online vs phone. There are tons of people out there who do not use the internet. They really need to change the time to release the inventory at the same time. I'm waiting for AARP to complain.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 10, 2012)

herindoors911 said:


> You get up at 6.00 am?



Wyndham stuff opens up at 7am east coast time. so my friend in Colorado who competes with me for Mardi Gras reservations is up at 5am and our California, Alaska and Hawai friends even earlier


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 10, 2012)

What if the new system really is 24 X 7?  We'll never get any sleep!


----------



## ronparise (Jul 10, 2012)

slum808 said:


> This really irkes me. DVC does a similar thing with online vs phone. There are tons of people out there who do not use the internet. They really need to change the time to release the inventory at the same time. I'm waiting for AARP to complain.




we old farts didnt't get stupid as we passed our 65th birthday. and if its a money concern, than the folks that dont have computers and internet service probably dont have timeshares either..I would prefer that they close the phone lines altogether for routine stuff, and just use video chat or email. Leave the phons for customer service and fixing problems


----------



## ronparise (Jul 10, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> What if the new system really is 24 X 7?  We'll never get any sleep!



When/if  Wyndham goes 24/7 and ARP is supposed to go online too.  I assume reservations 10 months or 13 months out will be available at midnight...then my west coast friends will have an advantage.. they wont have to stay up quite so late


----------



## slum808 (Jul 10, 2012)

DVC reservations is online 24/7. The new days inventory is open at 8 am Est. 1 hour prior to the phones opening. My real problem is that you can't complete all types of transactions online. For WM you can't book a grouped reservation online. So if you want to visit more than one resort during your stay, you need to wait till the phones are open. The dates you want may be gone by then.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 11, 2012)

rsteenblik said:


> At what time in the morning does the online booking system open for WorldMark owners? Is it 6:00 am? I have a reservation that I am trying to make tomorrow (13 months out). Thanks for helping a new owner.
> 
> Best,
> Rob


 
Did you get it ?


----------



## rsteenblik (Jul 11, 2012)

I did.  I followed your recommendation and I had everything set up so that I clicked Book It as the time changed.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 11, 2012)

I had it in my mind that they had matched the on-line times to the reduced call center hours, fortunately I tried to book outside of the 13 month window and it responded to me with the 6AM time and date for the desired time.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 15, 2012)

rsteenblik:

Please join us at 
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/ 

We have a wealth of happy WorldMark owners there.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 17, 2012)

Sometimes I have to burn a few days in a different unit or resort to get the days I really want. Seaside in August and other Oregon Coast resorts are hard to get sometimes.

Bill


----------

